

Die Ass Poor Ugh - tommynazareth

Open source projects sometimes need help with branding. Any suggestions for pleasant sounding names that don't need the pronounciation and meaning explained?<p>Surely they can spend some of that sweet Kickstarter money on a domain...
======
davidu
Diaspora is a real word. There will not be confusion like you think there will
be.

~~~
tommynazareth
I know it's a real word. Now explain it to the masses on Facebook.

------
tommynazareth
Maybe something related to Dandelions?

